# Volvo waggon roof reinforcement??



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

The roof of my '95 Volvo 960 Wagon lfexes something feirce, and I need to find a way to reinforce it. Suggestions? I plan on filling the tailgate and rear quarter panels with foam if I can. That would be a bit harder on the damn roof though, ol.


----------



## BumpinMyVolvo (Mar 17, 2010)

Woohoo Volvo power!

Once we put a nice layer of mdf up in the roof of my friends truck to reduce the flex. It's a little work and might involve some modifying. Some deadener works all the same ...or you could do both!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I feel like we had this conversation.... did it get deleted a while back?

Deadener isn't going to do anything.

My suggestion last time was to do what volvo did, (i'm sure there are bars across the top) just add some more till you are happy.


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Did a 3/4 sheet of MDF liquid nailed to the roof of a 83 Malibu Wagon a while ago for reinforcement. Filled in the extra gaps in the frame with a sprayable foam and added some extra MDF bracing. Works like a charm. Sounds like the roof is made of cement when you knock on it


----------

